# Boom!



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,the Kohler engine, in the Ford LGT165,let go.
I pulled the engine out of the frame,drained it,and pulled off the sump.SHRAPNEL!
The rod broke just above the crank,and AT the crank journal. I still can't find one of the rod bolts!!
It left some rod metal on the crank,but didn't score it,and it didn't do any damage to the block,so I'll clean things up,and mike the crank journal.
If it's ok,I'll get another rod,and maybe some rings,as well. It ran great!Pulled up,and shut it off,and when I tried restarting it t just spun REAL easy. 
I'll post some pics,tomorrow.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Bummer. Must have been really wore out huh?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

No,actually,it's in pretty clean condition. Looks like the PO did some work on the engine(rings,rod,piston,etc.),since there are newer gaskets on it. I'm starting to wonder if the PO forgot to put in one of the rod bolts,since I can find no trace of it!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jhngardner367 said:


> No,actually,it's in pretty clean condition. Looks like the PO did some work on the engine(rings,rod,piston,etc.),since there are newer gaskets on it. I'm starting to wonder if the PO forgot to put in one of the rod bolts,since I can find no trace of it!


Wow, that would have been a pretty darn dumb move on his part if that were the case. How long have you owned it now?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Wouldn't surprise me anymore if the guy didn't put all the parts back. I've seen some real doosies come into the shop from folks who "tinkered with engines" on the side. Sometimes you just have to scratch your head and wonder... :lmao:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wasn't able to get pics today(camera died). No damage to the block/no hit marks on block.Makes me think PO didn't put it together properly.
I've had it for a few months,now. No previous signs of trouble.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*pics*

Well,I found the other pieces,including the other rod bolt.
After setting them back in order,I discovered why it let go...the rod was hung wrong!

View attachment 12889


View attachment 12890


----------



## Kohuth77x (Mar 16, 2012)

That looks like a Koehler k301 is it? I have a golf cart that just through the rod, once again no damage to the block, I replaced the piston, rod, and crank cause the old one was fine but put a larger size piston in and bored it out, hi out put oil pump and a stroker mod for the crank and rod, and ported the head/ case, no damage to anything, and did the same thing, shut it off and went to start it and it just spun


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

This one is a k341s.It's the original engine for the tractor.Started pulling it apart,and found out that not only the rod was installed wrong,but so were two of the rings(Wrong position on the piston). It speaks well of the engine to run for so long,this way!No serious damage,so I'm just gonna put in a new rod,and some rings,and check the valves,and timing.


----------



## Kohuth77x (Mar 16, 2012)

Yea, that should be all you'll need, it's all the same engine they just had bigger bore diameters sand had a larger crank width, the rod was the same though and they just drilled bigger holes in them


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*K engine*

Thanks Kohuth77x,that's good to know!
I'm more familiar with the B/S,& Tec engines,though I have done a couple of Kohler twins.


----------



## Kohuth77x (Mar 16, 2012)

Glad to see I'm helping, never thought a 14 year old from jersey like me could do so much and be this usefull!


----------



## Ed G. (Apr 25, 2008)

Kohuth77x said:


> Glad to see I'm helping, never thought a 14 year old from jersey like me could do so much and be this usefull!


Gives me hope for our future to see young fellers like yourself gettin' their hands dirty!
-Ed


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Kohuth77x said:


> Glad to see I'm helping, never thought a 14 year old from jersey like me could do so much and be this usefull!


See I told you I don't know what I don't know, keep up the good info Kohuth77x.
Cheers :aussie:


----------

